# A new race for warhammer. What would you like to see?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

If GW were to release a new race for warhammer. Who/what would you like to see?

Personally I'd like to see Half Elves. Kinda like a left over from the Elven occupation of the Old World they've been hiding up in the mountains and are only now coming back down. They would be a kinda cross between Wood Elves and Humans, no black powder weapons, not really magic heavy either, a small and elitish force. Probably close combat focussed. Either that or a book devoted to the Norse. That would be cool I think.

What about you?


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

There are not that many race that haven't been covered already, with out going into the half breed options.

Half Elves / Half Orcs etc

I would like them to bring back Chaos Dwarfs properly, with a new model range. 

I remember the good old days with the Earthshaker cannon and Death Rocket.

Pure class! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea thats a good point, Chaos Dwarfves would be cool as they are mentioned in fluff occasionally.


----------



## Nosotros (Jan 8, 2008)

well not a new race, but I'd like to see some vikings!
come on, who doesn't love a viking army?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha thats what the Norse are really.


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

It wouldn't be too hard to do a viking themed army with chaos marauders etc I was thinking of doing a Raiders themed army but then i saw the New Vampire Counts Codex so i think i'll get them first


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

I personally would like to see one from Ind, Cathay or Nippon. One of these races could really add some much needed diversity on the Warhammer battlefield.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What were you thinking of being in those armies? - light cavalry?, skirmishers?

There has always been a lot of debate over what those armies would be focussed on. Your thoughts?


----------



## hawkwing (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok Im gonna date myself.. I have a Chaos Dwf army (not finished and the codex)
There use to be an unoffical codex for a Nippion army too. Not sure where to look for it but its still floating around the net.


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

I think War Elephants as a Hvy Calvary choice would rock. Also skirmishing Samurai would be cool. We all know of the superior gunpowder found in the East, so some interesting things could be done with that.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

cathay would be kinda like bretonia with samurai instead of knights i think...same feudal system by my reckoning
it would be cool if they were an amalgamation of the different asian histories; samurai, ninjas, corsairs, alchemists...the possibilities are endless!!
and they would have _real_ dragons...whats not to like?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So Cathy would be more of a melting pot than the Empire is already?

I have a Empire army but not really heard much about Cathy. Its there I know but is there much fluff on it?


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

I know it'll never happen, but I'd love to have a 'dragon' army or similar. 1 or 2 super powered models that count as your core, heroes etc and the other army spends the entire time trying to bring down. It's a conceptual thing for me, i think - like Godzilla in a fantasy setting! It'd be awesome!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

steam tank armoured company. Its not a new race but i would love to see a list for one.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

a proper hobgobin cavalry army based on the mongols the fluff was already there as they are supposed to fight around the cathay area


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd like a celt type army from albion. Could have a bit of a braveheart flavour too maybe.


----------



## furyfingers (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd really love to see the far east finally get a book, also Albion would be sweet too


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I think for a proper release it would have to be Chaos Dwarves, as i think they have alot of potential as they could affectively change alot of the backgorund, rules, units etc....with out massive consequences, and make something very different to whats already out there.

Other than that Norse or nippon kinda make sense as there were old school models and fluff that some of us remember, but again they could do almost anything with the army and model range without too much upset.

I would love to see something really cool done to the darkelves too, although i think they probably will when there re-released. More plastics, decent sculpts and non crap looking cold ones would be a good start


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Apparently the cold ones have already been done according to tor, they showed the 3 ups at games day this year.

As for chaos dwarfs, they need to hire this guy to do the sculpts:

http://www.chaos-dwarfs.com/army2.php


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Agreed, those are awesome


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

those dwarves look amazing


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

I think Karthay as there is already some history for them and they control a lot of the old world. There'd make a good army. And they'd have things like dragons as they worship them.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I've seen those Dwarfs before. They are just amazing. Fantastic conversions and very well painted.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah alot of those pics are on cool mini


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

give nippon and cathay their own armies! I'd love to use samurai and ninjas. I have some minis like that from another game but i'd like something official i could use in tourneys.

also a satyr army and/or centaurs. but more like the warcraft variety not the sissy narnia types

*EDIT* duh, beastmen! already done! *smacks self*


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

i know its not very fantasyish but i'd love for them to do a roman themed army, elite praetorians, javelin toting legionnaires, lots of war machines and awesome characters


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah that would be good. But Carthy could be like the romans in a fantisyish sort of way.


----------



## Baby Eating Bishop (Feb 29, 2008)

a psychic based race


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i know that gw dont let you use non gw models but dwarf wars do a brilliant roman dwarf unit and their version of evil dwarves are very cathayan. but for chaos dwarves i like the confrontayion/ rackham models


----------



## Brother Gideon (Mar 6, 2008)

I think seeing something elemental would be cool. Mostly in the close combat arena, but with a few ranged divisions as well.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Crimson Death said:


> yeah that would be good. But Carthy could be like the romans in a fantisyish sort of way.


Why? Was there anything remotely Romanesque about Chinese warfare at any point?


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

id like to see a proper halfling army, with a rulebook, proper weapons etc.

my mate has built, from scratch, a gnome army (made out of the new night goblins) and codex. hes going to send it to GW at some point to see what they think


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL, a halfling army... I'm only laughing because I used to be the main contributor in a Warseer halfling army book, it got quite a long way. But as I ended up the only person doing it I gave up.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

i agree romanesque would be fantastic, a little like empire but more organised and structured.

Gladiator skirmishers

But think there is so much scope for cathay, in fact isnt there cathay in warmaster


----------



## jman (Feb 20, 2008)

half elves would be cool but i would think the should be more ranged cause de humies like gunz and elvez like bowz. they should also have T 4 but like a low LD. still half orcs would be cool but orcs have no gender so how would explain the creation.


----------



## yaspro (Nov 24, 2007)

a dragonkin army would be well cool.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Anything with "half-" is a half witted idea transplanted straight from D&D without any basis in the existing fluff.

An ideal way to get a few models from various nations would be to have a dogs of war army with options for Cathayan troops and such.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Having recently read through the dark elf book, I found something that has been consistently mentioned in all the DE books ive got: A race of something that live in the caves under naggaroth, that even the DEs fear...

I'd like that fleshed out.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to see araby explored properly but it would probably be a bit to much like haradrim so probably wouldnt be done


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

swntzu said:


> Anything with "half-" is a half witted idea transplanted straight from D&D without any basis in the existing fluff.
> 
> An ideal way to get a few models from various nations would be to have a dogs of war army with options for Cathayan troops and such.


I'd challenge you on that one. Theres basis in fluff for Half Elves, Gileads Blood has one of them towards the end and there was a interesting little dynamic to it.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> I'd challenge you on that one. Theres basis in fluff for Half Elves, Gileads Blood has one of them towards the end and there was a interesting little dynamic to it.


We all know that Black Library book aren't the best for sticking to canon. Tau psykers anyone?

This also doesn't get round the fact that it's a crap idea.


----------



## Shirkie (Feb 23, 2008)

swntzu said:


> We all know that Black Library book aren't the best for sticking to canon. Tau psykers anyone?
> 
> This also doesn't get round the fact that it's a crap idea.


The half-elf in Gilead's blood wasn't used in a stunningly original way anyway.


----------



## killakan123 (Mar 20, 2008)

not really a new race but maybe the orcs could have a WHFB version of LOTR uruk-hai


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

killakan123 said:


> not really a new race but maybe the orcs could have a WHFB version of LOTR uruk-hai


These are called Black Orcs.


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

A kind of primitive human army where they have strength 4 a bit like wood elves but human a mainly a cc army with slings a missle fire


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not exactly original.

Halflings, or a Mercenary list.

Main one I want to see is Chaos Daemons brought back.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Not exactly original.
> 
> Halflings, or a Mercenary list.
> 
> Main one I want to see is Chaos Daemons brought back.


A daemon list already exists. They're getting their own army book in a month too.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh cool - I've not got White Dwarf, so I think I might start getting it. All I do is just look at the models on display, not paying much attention =D.

The Daemon list became defunct after the Storm of Chaos, according to my Local GW manager.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Oh cool - I've not got White Dwarf, so I think I might start getting it. All I do is just look at the models on display, not paying much attention =D.
> 
> The Daemon list became defunct after the Storm of Chaos, according to my Local GW manager.


The Storm of Chaos list is now banned from GT competition. It is in fact this list that is now defunct. You can make a daemon list from the Hordes book but it just won't be that good.

Also, WD is a bit of a waste of money. There's hardly any content in it


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i was reading a little on ind recently and would love to see an army based on this. think different indian tribes with hundreds of different gods. probably similar to the great persian army


----------



## Psychic Scream (Apr 7, 2008)

i think they should bring back Dwarfs that would be interesting !!! Or make a Mercanary force like they did years agoin Fantasy lol


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Psychic Scream said:


> i think they should bring back Dwarfs that would be interesting !!! Or make a Mercanary force like they did years agoin Fantasy lol


You mean like these dudes?

http://uk.games-workshop.com/dwarfs/

Dwarfs have never been axed since their inception.

Dogs of War still exist although they're not competitive and are not tournament legal.


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

Fishmen would be awesome.



Actually, I agree that Chaos Dwarves need to be rereleased (and the big hats should be kept, dammit!). I'd alos like to see a proper Norse army (not marauders), Nippon & Cathay.

So, everything! lol


----------



## Psychic Scream (Apr 7, 2008)

soz i meant Chaos dwarfs !!!!!!!!!!! dont try to type when pissed lol !!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

why not an amphibian race? one thats a little slower on the land, but gains a speed boost on water? That might also be very cool! This would be a mass-army (kinda like the skaven), with a lot of low-cost units...


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

mabe like, an insect army? but not small insects, TYRANIDS!!! of the past,


----------



## CyDoN (Dec 21, 2007)

i would like to see some sort of a gorgon army that comes from the see like cthulu creatures


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

i would like to see a mongolian chinese , japanese force with cavalry with bows hundreds of lights skirmashes with spears and javelins wearing light armour samurai average leadership with like huge arablasts each one operated by one man that can fight as good as any knight of brettonia or a swordmaster


----------



## Giantkid7292 (Feb 7, 2008)

Steampunk army.
not much else needs to be said in my opinion.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Or how about an army of junkies (a whole lot of 'em, since they're probably only worth 2 points or something as they just arent good one-on-one fighters)


----------

